# How much should a 5 month old pig weight (mostly red wattle)



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I have used the following calculation I found online for estimating weight:


> Porky Pig has a Heart Girth of 50 inches and a Length of 40 inches.
> Squaring the Heart Girth (50 x 50) = 2500 = Girth Result
> Multiply the Girth Result (2500) by the Length (40) and divide by 400 = 250 Pounds.
> (this is the example from the website, not my pig size)


Using the calculation I come up with 125 lbs. Is that what can be expected of a 5 month old mostly red wattle pig? 

They are female, 75% red wattle, the rest is a mix of berkshire and wild hog. I measured the smaller one but there really is not much difference between them. We got them when they were 2 months old and they were about 40 lbs then (we did not measure, that is just a guess based on picking them up).


----------



## loggerbud (Jul 19, 2014)

This is what I use it seems easier girth x girth x length and divide that all by 400 and that's close to what she should weigh


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

"Should" is a vary tricky question because different breeds grow at different rates, different seasons produce different growth rates and different feeds produce different growth rates. With standard pigs on standard feed in confinement operations according to the Garth Stockmanship book figure 200 lbs or so. But little is standard and Red Wattles are not.

-Walter


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

York/hamp cross @5mos. 215 lbs. avg.
Yorkshire @5mos. 205 lbs. avg.
York/hereford @5mos.200 lbs.avg.
Hereford @5mos.190 lbs. avg.
Red wattle @5mos.150 lbs. avg.

The above were all female.

This is the avg. weigh i have gotten on some of my pigs over 3 yrs. record keeping. 
These are pasture hogs. Also ground corn mix. 

With the wild pig in your breed they may not weigh quite as much as most larger breeds.

Best,
Gerold.

P.S. Duroc/Berk cross boar weigh was 315 lbs. at 6 mos.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I found the Red Wattles I had to be slow to start growing. The guy I bought them from had the same experience. Seems they are just doing nothing, then they will seem to go through growth spurts rather than even weight gain. My experience with the RW is that they are among my slowest growing compared to some other heritage breeds I have.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Great information! Thank you - this was all very helpful. I was just curious if they were in the "ballpark" - i.e. if we were not starving them. Our pigs are on pasture but we supplement. Usually they get grain but we finally found a source for free fruits and vegetables so I am hoping we will be supplementing mostly with that. And, of course, they get kitchen scraps.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

gerold said:


> York/hamp cross @5mos. 215 lbs. avg.
> Yorkshire @5mos. 205 lbs. avg.
> York/hereford @5mos.200 lbs.avg.
> Hereford @5mos.190 lbs. avg.
> ...


Gerold, thank you for sharing your statistics.


----------

